# Repair scratches on stainless steel sink



## BJay (Oct 8, 2007)

How would i go about doing that?


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 9, 2007)

Hello BJay and Welcome:
I would experiment with an orbital sander with 120 grit or higher to match the rest of the sink. Caution, Stainless steel is softer than regular steel and can be marred easily. Sand over a place quickly and look to see your results. You might want to finish up with 400 grit to get a smooth polished finish.
Glenn


----------



## Undermount sinks (Oct 31, 2007)

hi, 

It would really depend how deep those scratches are. you can try using Scratch-B-Gone or Bar Keepers Friend or you could also experiment on spraying an all purpose cleaner. Then use Scotch-Brite pad to rub the cleaner in and  always rub in the direction of the grain.

Cheers!


----------

